# I found a piegon on my roof with band



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, 

I found a piegon on my roof with band. He would not fly away. How can I hlep to find his owner? I am in Springfield, Ohio

I put some water and bread on my air conditioner and hope he will come down and eat some.

Please help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It was a good idea to offer food and water. Unfortunately, the pigeon probably won't recognize the bread as food. It has little nutritional value anyway and wild bird seed would be a better choice.
The best way to catch the bird is at night when he won't be able to see very well. 
Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can catch him, then we can help when you tell us the band number. It's true that he probably won't even recognize bread as something to eat. He probably has never seen it before. If you were to put down a small dish of seed, as Charis suggested, and one of water, He would probably take it. He may be lost and very tired and hungry, and probably won't last for long on his own.


----------



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you Jay3 and Charis. I am not home now. I called my mom and asked her put some water and rice on the ground. Tonight, I will try to catch him and read the band. It's going to be a hot day today and hope he can find his owner asap.

Thank you again!!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

When you lay the food down, shake the container a little and let it slowly fall into the container. Same with the water. Most trained birds with a band are use to the feed noise and will recognize the sound. Might help him trust you a lil more.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

maggiemaggie said:


> Thank you Jay3 and Charis. I am not home now. I called my mom and asked her put some water and rice on the ground. Tonight, I will try to catch him and read the band. It's going to be a hot day today and hope he can find his owner asap.
> 
> Thank you again!!


Wild bird seed is better than rice. Thanks for trying to help this bird.


----------



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

au2014 1198 on band. 

thank u for all advise. i will buy some bird seeds on my way to home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it needs to have more letters which is usually the club initials. what state are you in?


----------



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

springfield ohio. i will read the band again, later.


----------



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

Band: McLofts AU 2014 1198.

Please help!

I am going on vacation on Friday. Please help asap.

The piegon is in the cage in my house right now, with water and wild bird food.

Thank you


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

http://www.mclaughlinlofts.com/
This is an address to the owner of mcloft bands. It may be that he sold the bird to another person, but they should have records to follow.


----------



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you! I called and left voice mail. Also e-mailed him. Hope he can contact me today.


----------



## maggiemaggie (Jun 17, 2014)

*The owner picked up the pigeon half hour ago*

The actual owner of the pigeon only lives a few blocks away from me. He just picked up the pigeon. the pigeon is only a 5-weeks baby. This is the first time he left home.

Both owner and us are very glad it returned home.

Thank you very much for help and advise from all of you!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is great! I am happy another owner came forward for his/her bird.


----------

